# How to Save Money by Doing Euro Delivery



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

I'm going to make a web page on this topic and we can point to it. So if you disagree, want to clarify, add info, etc., let me know and I'll consider changing it. 

HOW YOU SAVE MONEY ON EUROPEAN DELIVERY 

There are two ways to save money by buying a BMW through the European Delivery program: 1) the price is lower, and 2) you have better leverage to negotiate the price. 

1 THE PRICE IS LOWER 

BMW has a lower invoice base price for European Delivery cars. You can usually find the invoice pricing on eurobuyers.com, among other places. The invoice price is the price a dealer claims is the base price of the car before they take a profit. With other manufacturers, you can compute a wholesale cost, which is invoice cost, minus holdbacks, dealer rebates, etc., but BMW doesn't do this. Usually you have to subscribe to a service, like Consumer Reports to discover the wholesale cost, but because of BMW's sales policy, the invoice cost is all you need. 

Another price saver is that a Euro Delivery BMW does not incur the MACO advertising fee, or any other fee other than delivery, taxes and licenses. 

At the time of this writing, the difference between invoice cost on a Euro Delivery and "regular" BMW 330i is $2325 on the base price. Some will look at this number, compute the cost of a trip to Europe and time off from work, and decide that a Euro Delivery BMW is not worth the money. However, we're just getting started. With a Euro Delivery BMW, you have more room to negotiate. 

2. YOU HAVE BETTER LEVERAGE TO NEGOTIATE THE PRICE 

Here's how BMW sales works. Each year, the dealer is given an allotment of cars. This means, a dealer may be able to order 500 cars from BMW. The dealer will order some of these cars for their lot and special order others. Some dealers claim that almost all their cars are special ordered from the customer. When the car is sitting on the lot, supply and demand is at work. 

If BMW's are hot selling cars, which they always are, someone is likely to come in fairly soon and make an offer on that car. As it goes, there are not enough of these cars to go around, and with the allotment process, supply is limited. So salespeople don't negotiate on BMW's like you would, say a Ford. This is also true on special order BMW's, because although the car isn't sitting on the lot for someone to buy, that allotment space is sitting out there in virtual space with an expected level of profit. 

So with the normal allotment process, if you won't buy the car at sticker, above sticker, or whatever the dealer can get for the car according to market conditions, in a reasonable amount of time, someone else soon will. This is also how dealers can get "regional markups" of tens of thousands of dollars on performance BMW's, like the M3, M5 and Z8. Supply and demand. Someone will pay the markup in a reasonable amount of time. European Delivery cars bypass this economic process. 

European Delivery cars do not come out of the dealer allottment. Instead BMW ED cars come directly from the factory. The dealer has no expectation of profit from a European Delivery car, since they have no way of knowing how many they'll be getting over the year. Dealers can be peculiar because of this. 

Some dealers aggressively try to sell ED cars because it's pure profit. It doesn't come out of their allotment, so it's icing on their cake. Other dealers don't understand the ED process or don't want to be bothered with their already lucrative profit from allotted cars, since they will likely make less money on a European Delivery car. A third group of dealers try to bypass the economic system described previously by simply not negotiating at all on European Delivery cars, possibly feeling that if enough people hear about this, they won't pay their inflated prices for standard allotment cars. 

In any case, there are BIG savings beyond the invoice reduction on a European Delivery car when you find a dealer willing to negotiate. The savings are large enough that it wouldn't be unreasonable to purchase a ED BMW from another state, if necessary. 

What kind of savings are we talking about? If you add up your costs for the car: base invoice cost, invoice cost of options, and delivery, you can often negotiate with the dealer for as little as $1000-1500 over invoice in profit. Let's look at a full fledged example to see the price savings. 

EXAMPLE PRICING OF A EUROPEAN DELIVERY CAR vs. REGULAR CAR 

Let's look at a regular BMW 330i with a sport and premium package. You're paying: 

REGULAR ALLOTMENT BMW: 
$38,735 ((including destination & Handling) 
------- 
BASE: $34,635 
SP: $1200 
PP: $2900 

EUROPEAN DELIVERY BASE PRICE (not negotiating): ($2325 discount) 
$36,410 (including destination & Handling) 

EUROPEAN DELIVERY NEGOTIATED PRICE ($1500 over invoice) 
(including destination & Handling) 
$34,640 (savings of $1770 over ED base and $4095 off allotment car) 
BASE: $29,410 (including destination & Handling) 
SP: $1090 
PP: $2640 
Dealer Profit: $1500 

So if you understand the allotment process and can negotiate on the already lowered European Delivery invoice costs, you can save over $4000 on your new car! 

SO WHAT ABOUT GOING TO EUROPE? 

You, personally, must show up to take delivery of the car in Munich with your passport. You can always show up, drive the car across town to the dropoff location and fly out the same day. You can even pay a small fee (about $50) and have them do this for you. A round trip ticket to Munich is currently about $550 and can go up depending on the season. Munich is a large town, so there's a range of accomodations from about $60-150. 

A Euro Delivery car is probably best savored on the Autobahn during an amazing vacation, but hey, some people don't like to travel for whatever reason. 

BUT I CAN'T NEGOTIATE! I DON'T KNOW HOW! IT SCARES ME! 

Use the Rizzo Method. Create a fax with your invoice, pricing in a spreadsheet and offer for your ED car. Fax it around to dealers in your area, telling them to fax back their acceptance. If your local dealers won't negotiate, broaden your circle. With over $4000 on the line in the example above, and plans to fly to Europe, are you really THAT reluctant to travel a bit in your own country? 

In November I got the car listed in the example above from a local dealer for $1000 over invoice. I would have been happy to fly several states over for such a deal, but I got lucky. 


--gary ray
:thumb:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Thanks for writing this up...*

this will be a good post to refer to when people ask questions about ED. Whenever I try to explain it to people, they keep looking for the "catch". Thanks.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Caveat...no discount for M car with Euro. or X and Z3's (they are made in Spartanburg USA)


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *Caveat...no discount for X and Z3's (they are made in Spartanburg USA) *


Can someone from Europe get a discount for American delivery?


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*I'm going to narrow this article....*

I'm going to keep the article entirely about the money. A FAQ would be another good idea. Maybe someone would like to compile it?

--gary


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*Plus, the CCA Rebate !*

Another plus is the the 2002 BMWCCA members' rebate applies to European Delivery for 3, 5 and 7 series! ($500-1500)

http://www.bmwcca.org/PDFs/Form-MembershipReward.pdf


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Yep!*

Check is in the mail for me....


----------



## chalkem77 (Dec 22, 2001)

Nat, thanks for the writeup! I am going to do ED for my next BMW and this cleared up a few of the money questions I had. :thumb: 

I'm in the Bay Area, which makes ED an especially appealing option for me because of the supply/demand issues here. It's hard to get anything close to the ED price here. I will probably go through Cutters, but just out of curiousity, has anyone here done ED with a Bay Area dealer? if so, which dealer, did you get a good price, and how was the overall experience? Thanks.


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*You can get these prices in the Bay Area*

I got my $1k over invoice from a SF Bay Area dealer. $1500 is no problem. Give it a shot.

--gary


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Awesome writeup, I want to do ED some time, seems fun.

--Andrew


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Here's the web page....*

http://www.bariaur.com/e39/EDsavings.html

:thumb:

--gary


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*Nat, nice write-up,*

but can you pls clarify the part about the 'small fee' ($50) to have them 'do this for you'? What are you referring to? I assume having BMW deliver the car from the pick-up center to the drop-off point (Munich EH Harms?), but one might infer that you're suggesting that for a small fee, you don't even have to pick up the car yourself, which might be a little misleading.

Thx,

hts


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*You have to go to Germany.*

"You, personally, must show up to take delivery of the car in Munich with your passport -- no exceptions. You can always show up, drive the car across town to the drop-off location and fly out the same day. You can even pay a small fee (about $50) and have them do this for you. "


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*oops.*

guess that's what i get for skimming.


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*No problem*

I revised it further to clarify -- most people skim....

"You, personally, must show up to take delivery of the car in Munich with your passport -- no exceptions. You can always show up, drive the car across town to the drop-off location and fly out the same day. You can even pay a small fee (about $50) and have them do this cross-town drop-off for you, but you absolutely MUST go to Munich to at least fill out the paperwork. "


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

*Looks great Nat, thanks!*

Now it's crystal clear to even a dummy like me who skims...


----------



## jtklein (Jan 30, 2002)

Has anyone been succesful negotiating ED prices in Houston recently? I have had two dealers tell me that they won't come down off of the ED list price for a 330i. 

If you have been successful, which dealership?

Thanks.


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*I've heard this about Houston before*

Sounds like you need to shop outside Houston. I suggest widening your search in concentric circles, sending out faxes "Rizzo" style.

--gary


----------



## Phantom (Apr 10, 2002)

*Porsche ED for 911*

European Delivery for a 911 is totally different. Use to be $10,000 bond before leaving that would be returned to you. Better check.


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Porsche ED for 911*

Um... Porsche is a different company and probably has different ED Rules.

I did ED last year for my 325Ci and it worked just like mentioned above...



Phantom said:


> *European Delivery for a 911 is totally different. Use to be $10,000 bond before leaving that would be returned to you. Better check. *


----------



## Cruzer (Apr 14, 2002)

*ED in Houston*



jtklein said:


> *Has anyone been succesful negotiating ED prices in Houston recently? I have had two dealers tell me that they won't come down off of the ED list price for a 330i.
> 
> If you have been successful, which dealership?
> 
> Thanks. *


Don't bother trying Momentum or Advantage, they suck bigtime. I recommend Garlyn Shelton in Temple. They will be very competitive with the other ED prices you have seen on this board. I faxed my offer, and they accepted it off the top (no sense trying to draw blood when they are nice and reasonable). I am very happy with their service to date. When the day comes, I am scheduling a business trip to Austin and will have a co-worker drive me up to Temple. The drive back will be very fun, as I will take the long way back and take all my favorite hilly/curvy cutbacks. Good luck.

BTW, is it me, or are there a ton of very stupid buyers in Houston. I'm all for paying a "fair" price, but I've had many friends tell me that they just paid 500 under MSRP because that's all they could get. Screw it. I walked. Loaner car? They can kiss my ass. The extra $1500-2000 of savings would pay for 2-3 months of rental cars. Plus, I can just catch a shuttle to work instead of taking a loaner. These guys are more stupid than we are. Don't buy from them.


----------



## myqhenry (Apr 15, 2002)

couple of things,

i tried negotiating a bit, didnt git to far...im paying $34,960 for a ED 330ci manual with Metalic paint, SP, Xenons and destination. Is this a decent price? With alarm, lojack and tints it came to $35,065.

and has anyone's dealer supplied them with a loaner after they got back to the states til' the time the car was in their hands?


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

myqhenry said:


> *couple of things,
> 
> i tried negotiating a bit, didnt git to far...im paying $34,960 for a ED 330ci manual with Metalic paint, SP, Xenons and destination. Is this a decent price? With alarm, lojack and tints it came to $35,065.
> 
> and has anyone's dealer supplied them with a loaner after they got back to the states til' the time the car was in their hands? *


It's all about how much you paid over invoice, rather than how much you got off from the sticker. As for loaners for ED, that doesn't happen.

--gary


----------



## Cruzer (Apr 14, 2002)

Nat, great work. Thank you very much.

Do you have any info on ordering non-standard colors or upholstery materials. I have ordered a 530i, and was going to try to push for Imola Red (non-standard) and Anthracite/Leather combo seats (non-standard). Both of these are available in Germany. Any ideas?


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

Cruzer said:


> *Nat, great work. Thank you very much.*


I think the advice that Robert A gave you on the bimmer.org board is right on. No custom options, but possibly some non-standard combinations if it doesn't change the price.

I was also denied a custom item (a rear sunshade), but I could have gotten it via a normal purchase.

Robert's Response

Good luck!

--gary


----------



## Cruzer (Apr 14, 2002)

Thanks again, Nat. Sorry to sound repetitive, thought you may have some different ideas. I will have the dealer call BMWNA tomorrow and try to push the options through. With any luck...


----------



## myqhenry (Apr 15, 2002)

the ED invoice, i believe, is 29,610 without the options

options:
SP: 600
BI-Xenons-700
Metalic Paint-475


----------



## radarcontact (Jan 10, 2005)

*question about euro.....*

...was wondering, when a new model year BMW comes out, such as the 2006 330i scheduled for this spring/summer, how soon can you do a euro order? as soon as the car comes on the US market? i wonder if dealers are less willing to negotiate on a euro car right after its introduction (although i don't see how this would affect their bottom line....it's not coming out of their inventory profit).....


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

BTW you don't have to buy your ED car from your local dealer. You can buy it from ANY dealer and have a coutesy delivery done at your local dealer.  The selling dealer pays a fee to the dealer delivering, but since they don't have to do it, it is a deal for them.

Only downside to ED is you can't do the Performance Center which is also a good deal.


----------



## Mfizzle (Mar 18, 2005)

Did someone say that there is no benefit to doing an ED for the m series. I am trying to figure out the best way to order the M5 and i am willing to go to europe. any suggestions?


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Mfizzle said:


> Did someone say that there is no benefit to doing an ED for the m series. I am trying to figure out the best way to order the M5 and i am willing to go to europe. any suggestions?


You can still do it, but there is no euro delivery pricing and the car will come out of the dealer's allocation. by the way, I don't think you will find many deals on the M5....you'll be lucky if you can find one for only a few k over sticker
:bawling:


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Mfizzle said:


> Did someone say that there is no benefit to doing an ED for the m series. I am trying to figure out the best way to order the M5 and i am willing to go to europe. any suggestions?


The only benefit is getting to drive a new M in Europe. Pricing and availability will be no better than ordering the car for US delivery. So you'll definitely spend more (European vacation) then if you get US delivery. Did you really want to drive the car in Europe? If so, than that's your sole benefit.


----------



## BMW29 (Mar 22, 2005)

Nat, thanks for the great post, very informative.

What happens after you drop the car off while in Germany? Are there any charges for shipping it to America?

If you could provide a little detail into what happens from dropping it off in Munich to picking it up at your local dealer, I would appreciate it.

Mike



Nat Brown said:


> I'm going to make a web page on this topic and we can point to it. So if you disagree, want to clarify, add info, etc., let me know and I'll consider changing it.
> 
> HOW YOU SAVE MONEY ON EUROPEAN DELIVERY
> 
> ...


----------



## RichReg (May 7, 2003)

BMW29 said:


> Nat, thanks for the great post, very informative.
> 
> What happens after you drop the car off while in Germany? Are there any charges for shipping it to America?
> 
> ...


You pay the same destination charge that you would pay if you bought the car here. After all, they still have to ship it here, right? There are no extra charges outside of this for shipping.

After that, it comes to the local shipping port where your dealer receives his shipments of BMWs. They clean it up, take care of any & all possible damages, & then send it right back to your dealer, where you appropriately go to pick it up. This process takes about 3-4 weeks.


----------



## mjreddy (Mar 28, 2005)

RichReg said:


> You pay the same destination charge that you would pay if you bought the car here. After all, they still have to ship it here, right? There are no extra charges outside of this for shipping.
> 
> After that, it comes to the local shipping port where your dealer receives his shipments of BMWs. They clean it up, take care of any & all possible damages, & then send it right back to your dealer, where you appropriately go to pick it up. This process takes about 3-4 weeks.


 It only takes 3-4 weeks from the time you drop it off in Europe to the time you take delivery at your local dealer? i've heard upwards of two months.... So, really my question is what's the over all time delay... how many months in advance of picking it up in germany do you have to order it.. and then how much longer til you can actually drive home with it? Thanks... also, is the delay in dropping it off in europe and getting it in america affected at all by the port you drop it off at?


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

mjreddy said:


> It only takes 3-4 weeks from the time you drop it off in Europe to the time you take delivery at your local dealer? i've heard upwards of two months.... So, really my question is what's the over all time delay... how many months in advance of picking it up in germany do you have to order it.. and then how much longer til you can actually drive home with it? Thanks... also, is the delay in dropping it off in europe and getting it in america affected at all by the port you drop it off at?


If you're in the east coast, 3-4 weeks. If you are in the West Coast 6-8weeks. And yes, it could be longer.

Here's the time line.

3 mos before scheduled pickup, order car
3mos to dDay, read board and keep asking questions
14 days prior to pick up, pay for car
0 pick up car in Munich
1-14 days Driver car in Europe
1-14 days drop car in Europe
4-10 weeks...go crazy waiting for car to arrive at dealership.

If you drop the car off in Italy, it is physically driven back to Munich. The port of loading is Bremerhaven, in northern Germany. Dropoff to ship can take up to two weeks depending on schedule.


----------



## mjreddy (Mar 28, 2005)

arnolds said:


> If you're in the east coast, 3-4 weeks. If you are in the West Coast 6-8weeks. And yes, it could be longer.
> 
> Here's the time line.
> 
> ...


 what happens if you change your mind... or want a difff car and don't pay @ t-14? do they black list you or jsut take you to court?


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

mjreddy said:


> what happens if you change your mind... or want a difff car and don't pay @ t-14? do they black list you or jsut take you to court?


Well, your dealer will be pissed but I think BMW AG will survive the setback. :rofl:


----------



## Lorch92 (Dec 5, 2004)

*ED Invoice Prices?*

What is a good source for current ED invoice pricing? I tried the one on Nat's very informative post (www.eurobuyers.com), but it's not currently operative. Thanks!


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

Lorch92 said:


> What is a good source for current ED invoice pricing? I tried the one on Nat's very informative post (www.eurobuyers.com), but it's not currently operative. Thanks!


See the stickies here.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=20


----------



## Lorch92 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Thanks!*

I had previously downloaded the E60 numbers from one of those stickies, but missed the ED wholesale line. Those prices are fantastic! Plus, a 2-for-1 trip to Germany on my favorite airline! I will definitely be going ED!


----------



## okiemark (Jan 27, 2005)

*ED invoice*

My dealer told me that the base price ED invoice was 7% discounted from the MSRP, but the options were standard MSRP. He said that ED prices were not negotiated. I tried to point out that I had read differently here (that there was ED discount for the entire price off the regular invoice equipped car). He said that was just not right.

So, my wife and I are reconsidering doing ED on her bimmer next year, when we were going to the Turin Olympics. It may be more practical to just shop around for the best deal in the states. :dunno:


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

okiemark said:


> My dealer told me that the base price ED invoice was 7% discounted from the MSRP, but the options were standard MSRP. He said that ED prices were not negotiated. I tried to point out that I had read differently here (that there was ED discount for the entire price off the regular invoice equipped car). He said that was just not right.
> 
> So, my wife and I are reconsidering doing ED on her bimmer next year, when we were going to the Turin Olympics. It may be more practical to just shop around for the best deal in the states. :dunno:


Your dealer is wrong. :tsk:


----------



## PittBMW (Dec 20, 2004)

okiemark said:


> My dealer told me that the base price ED invoice was 7% discounted from the MSRP, but the options were standard MSRP. He said that ED prices were not negotiated. I tried to point out that I had read differently here (that there was ED discount for the entire price off the regular invoice equipped car). He said that was just not right.
> 
> So, my wife and I are reconsidering doing ED on her bimmer next year, when we were going to the Turin Olympics. It may be more practical to just shop around for the best deal in the states. :dunno:


This dealer is ED illiterate. I had a dealer here gave me the same answer. Guess what I did......walked away. Went to another and negotiated a grand deal.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

okiemark said:


> My dealer told me that the base price ED invoice was 7% discounted from the MSRP, but the options were standard MSRP. He said that ED prices were not negotiated. I tried to point out that I had read differently here (that there was ED discount for the entire price off the regular invoice equipped car). He said that was just not right.
> 
> So, my wife and I are reconsidering doing ED on her bimmer next year, when we were going to the Turin Olympics. It may be more practical to just shop around for the best deal in the states. :dunno:


You might give the dealer one more shot to learn about ED if he is the closest one to you but don't even hesitate for a moment to go elsewhere to find a dealer who does know something about ED. The experience and money you save is worth a longer distance trip to a dealer knowledgable in ED lore.

Put it this way...my ED dealer is in another state!


----------



## RichReg (May 7, 2003)

arnolds said:


> Your dealer is wrong. :tsk:


He's not necessarily wrong.....just greedy.


----------



## euro-d (Sep 28, 2004)

Ågent99 said:


> You might give the dealer one more shot to learn about ED if he is the closest one to you but don't even hesitate for a moment to go elsewhere to find a dealer who does know something about ED. The experience and money you save is worth a longer distance trip to a dealer knowledgable in ED lore.
> 
> Put it this way...my ED dealer is in another state!


The dealer doesn't need to "learn about" ED.
They just want more money, but you can simply go to a different dealer that will discount.

I think my local BMW dealer is one of the ones that aren't interested in selling below ED MSRP. When I'm ready to buy, I'll go to them to test drive the car and see colors in person. Then I will give them a chance to sell the car if I still want it, but if they don't have a deal that is competetive with the best deal available in the state of California, I will go elsewhere to make the transaction.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

euro-d said:


> The dealer doesn't need to "learn about" ED.
> They just want more money, but you can simply go to a different dealer that will discount.


Well, perhaps he is being greedy but maybe he isn't?? :dunno: For me, if the closest dealer is like 10 miles and the next closest dealer is like 50 miles, I might give the close dealer with the "incorrect" ED info another shot just to see if he is really ED educated or not....

Let's face, there are plenty of dealers who know zero about ED....


----------



## Tor330 (Mar 26, 2005)

undefinedundefined


okiemark said:


> My dealer told me that the base price ED invoice was 7% discounted from the MSRP, but the options were standard MSRP. He said that ED prices were not negotiated. I tried to point out that I had read differently here (that there was ED discount for the entire price off the regular invoice equipped car). He said that was just not right.
> 
> So, my wife and I are reconsidering doing ED on her bimmer next year, when we were going to the Turin Olympics. It may be more practical to just shop around for the best deal in the states. :dunno:


I just recently placed my order for ED to pick up on 23 May. The ED rep negotiated a price much lower than the posted ED pricing info found on the BMWUSA website and lower than the ED pricing found on the 06 price sheet. 2006 330i Sedan MSRP $36,300 ED $33,760 Savings $2,540 - you can negotiate a bigger savings than the 2540. If he won't do it - find another ED sales rep. There are some guys that specialize in ED - and can work with you - the guy I am working with is great and comes highly recommended. I can't wait to do the pick-up in May


----------



## cpat (Mar 13, 2004)

My local dealer could not understand why any dealer would go under ED MSRP. He kept saying but you are already saving 7%. When presented with pricing sheets(txs to bimmerfest) showing $3000 markup he looked at me and said "thats what we need to make to sell a car." He had only done one ED in last three years and really did not look at it as a bonus sale. He did not get my sale. I drove 180 miles to chicago, worked with a great salesman and saved a bundle. Actually all paperwork was done through mail only made trip to pick up car on redelivery.

Work with someone who understands ED!!! Both savings and knowledge helpful.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

cpat said:


> My local dealer could not understand why any dealer would go under ED MSRP. He kept saying but you are already saving 7%. When presented with pricing sheets(txs to bimmerfest) showing $3000 markup he looked at me and said "thats what we need to make to sell a car." He had only done one ED in last three years and really did not look at it as a bonus sale. He did not get my sale. I drove 180 miles to chicago, worked with a great salesman and saved a bundle. Actually all paperwork was done through mail only made trip to pick up car on redelivery.
> 
> Work with someone who understands ED!!! Both savings and knowledge helpful.


Tell him he can make 1000-1500 or zero and it won't even cost him an allocated car! No woner he had only done 1 ED in 3 years...hello, McFly!!! :tsk:


----------



## euro-d (Sep 28, 2004)

Ågent99 said:


> Tell him he can make 1000-1500 or zero and it won't even cost him an allocated car! No woner he had only done 1 ED in 3 years...hello, McFly!!! :tsk:


I think some dealers don't want to hear it and would rather have $0 than discount anything. Just move on to the next dealer.


----------



## okiemark (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks to all for the encouragement. I may have to start emailing dealers around the state for our next BMW :thumbup:


----------



## Speedbird (Apr 21, 2005)

*Funny*

would you believe when I walked in to a Montreal (Canada) dealership looking for a new 330, after a short chat with the salesperson she asked me if I was from europe (prob due to my accent) and if I visited the old continent, I answered yes and she immediatly told me that I could have my BMW delivered to Europe and save close to 5grand$ while having a free car there for my trip, that was the first time I heard of ED, so too bad US dealerships are such money greedy pricks and ignore this great program


----------



## okiemark (Jan 27, 2005)

*Worried*

The salesman owned up to the actual invoice pricing on ED, and agreed to arm twist the manager into a good deal ($500 over invoice) to make up for the bad deal he gave me on my 545i ED (which is a go, and which is a better deal than my friends got for their non-ED 545). No word yet in answer. Now my wife is unimpressed with our local dealer and doubts the service there would be good. It's getting serious...she's looking at Toyotas! Can you imagine? :tsk:


----------



## okiemark (Jan 27, 2005)

*He came through!*

While the wife is in Vegas, I went to my dealer for a down-to-earth talk...cards on the table. Guess what? He started shooting straight with me. Brought home an X5 :rofl: at $1400 over invoice plus his cost on maintenance and extended warranty and entertainment system (he will install the monitors for kids on the back of front seats...and they can play video games on them....against each other?...this could be bad :tsk: ). I will have to post the pics on the X5 forum, and the pics from our June ED in the 545 here. When I think about it, I'm getting a trip to Bavaria, get to see my grandfather's birthplace and 2 bimmers at good prices compared with MSRP off the lot... all because of the ED program. And all you guys! :thumbup:


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Sweet... count your blessing man!


----------



## iceox (Jun 27, 2005)

Nat Brown said:


> EXAMPLE PRICING OF A EUROPEAN DELIVERY CAR vs. REGULAR CAR
> 
> Let's look at a regular BMW 330i with a sport and premium package. You're paying:
> 
> ...


Sorry to dig up this old post, it is really a educational post, and i have a question about it, and hopeful some nice people can help me out, thanks.
My question is about the price of ED and non-ED car option packages. i have seen on those invoice PDFs, it does not give 2 different prices for a ED or a non-ED option packages, but the sample that Nat Brown gives, have 2 different prices, like $2900 vs. $2640. Can someone clear this part for me? Thx


----------



## E90 Enthusiast (Jun 9, 2005)

The only variance between domestic and ED pricing is on the base price of the car. For each model, there will be a domestic MSRP and a domestic invoice price, as well as an ED MSRP and an ED invoice price.

The options/packages, in contrast, only have a suggested retail price and an invoice price (same regardless of domestic or ED).

When trying to negotiate a fair price for your ED, start at ED invoice, then add destination, and invoice price of all options you're wanting. Then add what you feel is an appropriate dealer markup to get your target price. $1000 dealer markup/profit seems to be a very good deal if you can get that from an ED 'friendly' dealer.
:thumbup:


----------



## iceox (Jun 27, 2005)

E90 Enthusiast said:


> The only variance between domestic and ED pricing is on the base price of the car. For each model, there will be a domestic MSRP and a domestic invoice price, as well as an ED MSRP and an ED invoice price.
> 
> The options/packages, in contrast, only have a suggested retail price and an invoice price (same regardless of domestic or ED).
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!


----------



## Kel (Mar 29, 2003)

Palmster: did you mean the stated price on ED, or dealer invoice? Can you post specific price?



palmster said:


> WHAT IS NOT SAID ABOUT ED! UNLESS YOU ARE A CASH BUYER YOU ARE SCREWED!
> 
> I negotiated $2,000 under ED invoice on ED 08 535xi, and glad I did because I am being absolutely Raped by BMWFS on the lease! There are no other leasing companies that will do European delivery, so BMWFS can jam you with money factors that are reserved for the least credit worthy people on earth. Essentially my lease payment (unless I put multiple deposits down) will be on par with an 07 750. Something wrong with this picture!
> 
> If you are leasing you are better off paying the higher US price, so your residual is higher with a better money factor. !!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I am not going to search thru 100 threads to find out why palmster said what he said, but what he said was rubbish as the residual on a European Delivery lease is based on the US MSRP. This makes the lease deal far more favorable than would otherwise be the case.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

JSpira said:


> I am not going to search thru 100 threads to find out why palmster said what he said, but what he said was rubbish as the residual on a European Delivery lease is based on the US MSRP. This makes the lease deal far more favorable than would otherwise be the case.


Euro Delivery + Leasing + BMW CCA Refund Check = Low Monthly Payments It is a great deal!


----------

